# Dvořák - Symphony No. 5. Favourite recordings



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Dvořák composed his fifth symphony in the summer months in June and July 1875. The opus number is actually incorrect. The autograph was marked with opus number 24, but the publisher Simrock (ignoring the protests of the composer) gave this symphony a high number of 76. It is considered largely pastoral in style, similar to Symphony No. 6 which he wrote about five years later. The symphony was first performed four years after it was written, on March 25, 1879 at the Slav concert of the Academic Readers' Association in the Prague Žofín concert hall, conducted by Adolf Čech. It was published by Simrock in 1888 (also as a piano arrangement for four hands). The composition was revised in the autumn of 1887. The symphony is dedicated to Hans von Bülow, in gratitude for the conductor's systematic championing of Dvořák's orchestral works.

*In a poll Favorite Dvorak Symphonies , the 5th was very popular. I would like to know what everyone's favourite recording of this work and maybe a reason why? 
*

Have fun!


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

My 1st Choice:









My 2nd Choice:


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't have a broad overview of tens versions of #5 symphony, I have several recordings, mostly as a part of the complete symphonies set (Kubelík, Neumann, Bělohlávek, Kertesz, Davis, Rowicki, Järvi, Bosch?), and I actually like them all. Honestly, I don't listen to this symphony very often. If I should pick one then maybe Järvi with Scottish National Orchestra. I also like HIP live recording by Marek Štryncl and Musica Florea (These two recordings of #5 are in my living memory).


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Kertesz/LSO...Not familiar with many other versions.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

As I have frequently mentioned I often listed to this symphony, particularly as I find the final movement to be one of the most impressive and enjoyable elements of the entire Dvorak cycle...…

I have a number of recordings.....Jarvi and the SNO, Belohlavek with the Czech P.O and Suitner in Berlin.

However my personal favourite.....Jansson and the Oslo P.O.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rowicki (powerhouse - that finale!) and Anguelov (fantastically realised and played) are my go-tos at the moment. Both brilliant in No.5. 

Others to note are Pesek (best one from his cycle and a killer performance). Nuemann's beautifully-played, sensible, digital 5th, Kubelik (strong, bold account with a great finale), Suitner (rustic charm) and Sejna (ruined by poor sound but very earthy, pungent orchestra).

I've just got hold of the Chichon 5th so looking forward to hearing that.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Jarvi & Jansons are the two I tend to go back to.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Damn, I forgot about Jansons' brilliant 5th with the Oslo PO (thanks Jim). That's an absolute cracker as are the rest of that mini cycle. Btw, it has two covers. Highly recommended - all wonderful recordings.

Here's the one I have.....









and the otherr one.................


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

I would agree with Brahmsianhorn. It’s not that Sejna’s version is the best. Rather he and his band has an insight which nobody else has. You get a strong feeling of being in the presence of the thing itself. Sadly, apart from Ancerl Gold, Supraphon neglects its back catalogue.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Witold Rowicki with the London Symphony


----------

